# Best Harness for a Cocker Spaniel



## Samaka (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a harness for a cocker spaniel (ten months old), pulls like mad. We are working on this but I would like a harness to stop that pull on the neck, throat 

Mind you, how I'm going to keep him still long enough to put it on him will be another challenge altogether !


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Please use a harness that is NOT designed to stop pulling and one that keeps the shoulders and upper arm free.

Here are some recommended makes, observe how the designs are almost identical as they are anatomically friendly.

Good decision

Tilley Farm TTouch Harnesses and Leads
Haqihana Italian hand made dog harness
https://www.kumfi.com/index.php/onlien-store/complete-control-harness-detail


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Cockers do like to pull.

Harnesses can help but they also matt up the coat especially under the front legs and side of body area which put some owners off.

I use a canny collar which is a collar and it has a nose piece, it is designed to stop pulling and can be quite effective.

However the only sure way to stop pulling is by consistently training your pup not to pull. Any anti pull harness is only effective when worn and there is no continuation of no pulling behaviour if you then switch to a collar.


----------



## Samaka (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you smokeybear and bluegirl, I will investigate these.

Just realised I have posted this in Health & Nutrition instead of Training


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Only just seen this thread, maybe a mod can move it to dog training or dog chat?

I've got a cocker spaniel too, now 14 months, and unfortunately he does tend to pull. Most of the time I walk him on collar and lead, stopping or turning back when he pulls, but if we're doing a very long walk in the countryside, where his pulling is at its worst, I use this harness:

Perfect Fit Harness for dogs and cats

It's the only one I've found that has padding/fleece all over (unpadded ones tended to rub under his arms) and has a front ring. The front ring is great - it stops him pulling so hard, and if you use a double-ended lead you can attach it to both the front and the back clip and kind of balance him as he walks. It really does help - we've tried a LOT of different no-pull harnesses and although some of them stopped him pulling for a day or so, they didn't help at all long term and none of them were as comfortable for him as this one.

I think the head collar that bluegirl suggested is a good idea too, but Sherlock has an oddly sized head apparently, and I couldn't find one that he coudn't pull on and then chew.

Good luck


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

springfieldbean said:


> It's the only one I've found that has padding/fleece all over (unpadded ones tended to rub under his arms) and has a front ring. The front ring is great - it stops him pulling so hard, and if you use a double-ended lead you can attach it to both the front and the back clip and kind of balance him as he walks.
> Good luck


Just a note that there are MANY harnesses with a front ring including the TTouch, Mekuti, Kumfi etc.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> Just a note that there are MANY harnesses with a front ring including the TTouch, Mekuti, Kumfi etc.


Yes, it's the combination of all over padding (particularly the underarm straps) and front ring that I couldn't find until seeing the Perfect Fit harness at a dog show a few months ago.


----------

